# Post pics of your AR15



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Im hotter than a 2 dollar hooker to get my first AR, cant beleve it took this long but the dam custom bolt rifles keep getting in the way......... 

So show me what ya got, I need ideas on stuff.

Thanks PP


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I too have money burning a hole in my pocket for a black rifle. I have the wife bought in and have the green light.......

On the fence on a RRA or a S&W........:help::fish2::16suspect


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Stag lower
PRS Magpul stock
RRA NM trigger
Shilen, SS, 1/8" @ 24"
LaRue SPR mount
Leupold VXIII 8.5-25, fine fuplex ret.









RRA lower
PRS Magpul stock
DPMS factory .204 upper, 1-12", fluted, 24".
RRA NM trigger
LaRue SPR mount
Leupold 8.5-25, varmint hunter ret.









I have 2 more lowers in the safe, pending builds.... Dunno what, dunno when....


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not buy the origional , the baddest and the most carried gun in the world. This is the same gun our military uses to keep our freedom . The Rra is ok , the Smith is almost comperable , but no comparison to the black gun below...top this with a acog and 1000 yds headshot if the shtf


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Dear Superseal110.......................you sir have tooo many guns. Send you're AR's to Grand Haven now. 

Dont make me drive down there punk..........................grin

There frickin sweet, but Im serious.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks as SuperSeral has a few house payments wrapped up in the "darkness" ---Nice setups


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Some good info for research purposes.
http://members.roadfly.com/Agent7/guns/AR15_comparision_chart.JPG

This should be required reading also. Not necessary to read every page, but the first few pages give great info and detailed pics. After this, you'll get a good idea of which rifle to buy and or build, whichever you choose and which ones to avoid. 
[ame="http://forums.officer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81462"]So you want to buy an AR-15, huh? - Police Forums & Law Enforcement Forums @ Officer.com[/ame]


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I went with a basic LMT defender. A great gun for the money. LMT stands for Lewis Machine and Tool. 










Here's the website for LMT
http://www.lewismachine.net/


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> I went with a basic LMT defender. A great gun for the money. LMT stands for Lewis Machine and Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Im diggin the LMT


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

passport said:


> Dear Superseal110.......................you sir have tooo many guns. Send you're AR's to Grand Haven now.
> 
> Dont make me drive down there punk..........................grin
> 
> There frickin sweet, but Im serious.



John,

Sadly, they sit and collect dust most of the time.

Here's an old AR, I sold the upper and Acog and kept the lower. I'm not sure why photobucket wouldn't upload the picture, heck, it wouldn't even show it. Had to "pint/copy" backgroud to load it on photobucket.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

my little deer hunting machine I got this year. RRA 6.8spc.

topped with some burris XTR's and a leupold vari-x III 2.5-8x


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Rockriver
Stag arms
bushmaster


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Can a guy put a 223 upper on a gun that is currently a 308?


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

SuperSeal110 said:


> John,
> 
> Sadly, they sit and collect dust most of the time.
> 
> Here's an old AR, I sold the upper and Acog and kept the lower. I'm not sure why photobucket wouldn't upload the picture, heck, it wouldn't even show it. Had to "pint/copy" backgroud to load it on photobucket.


 
That is a nice one too but I'm really diggin the first two. So you would rather shoot you're bolt guns?


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

passport said:


> Can a guy put a 223 upper on a gun that is currently a 308?


No, the .308 is on the AR10 platform. 

AR15, .223, .204, .20tactical, .17rem.


I prefer my bolts at the range, but I'll take my AR's over a bolt gun in the Prairie dog towns. 

One thing with the AR's, I hate FL and trimming brass...reason I don't shoot them much.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Got one! Stag Arms model 6 Super Varmiter in 5.56/223, 8 twist heavy barrel. I needed to go cheap on the glass and mounts for now, 4x16x56 Millett in Weaver tactical rings sitting on mini risers. Stag Arms says the gun is guarnteed to shoot 1/2 moa and Im gonna find out if that is true or not tomorow.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

hope this picture shows up











DPMS .223
4x12 Swift
Harris Bi-pod
Skeleton Stock


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

HuntNFool, what is the cost of ammo for that thing, in comparison to the regular 270? Or does that shoot the standard 270 ammo? I am not that up on them.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

"Concealable" OAP-93 that works a lot better next to the seat in the truck instead of under a trench coat. Especially with a 100 round drum in it...








[/IMG]

Bushmaster "Night gun" equipped with Tritium night sights and a TLR2 spot and laser combo. Never fear a bump in the night out in the country








[/IMG]

Bushmaster Woodchuck slayer that will shoot em real easy out to 300 yards on a nice calm MI spring or summer day.








[/IMG]

Classic Colt








[/IMG]


----------



## grinder2g (Jan 16, 2009)

I know this is gonna sound silly, but if you're just gonna get one for messing with, consider a S&W M&P15-22. It's a chincy pea shooter compared to some of the big boys on here, but its light and can hold all the bells & whistles with full rails. I just bought one for me and the boy to shoot, and the three biggest things that sold me on it were its light (listed at 5.5lbs but actually lighter), well balanced and cheap to shoot. Can buy a 500rd box of 22lr for $20. 

We took it to the range for the boys first time out and he kept a 3" circle at 20 yards with iron sights. Not too bad for a 12yr old greenie...

I'm investigating what kind of goodies I want to buy for it, starting with a bipod and a scope.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

DPMS
Havent had any time to play with it much.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

grinder2g said:


> I know this is gonna sound silly, but if you're just gonna get one for messing with, consider a S&W M&P15-22. It's a chincy pea shooter compared to some of the big boys on here, but its light and can hold all the bells & whistles with full rails. I just bought one for me and the boy to shoot, and the three biggest things that sold me on it were its light (listed at 5.5lbs but actually lighter), well balanced and cheap to shoot. Can buy a 500rd box of 22lr for $20.
> 
> We took it to the range for the boys first time out and he kept a 3" circle at 20 yards with iron sights. Not too bad for a 12yr old greenie...
> 
> I'm investigating what kind of goodies I want to buy for it, starting with a bipod and a scope.


Not silly at all. Those are a great buy, thats why there are a few companies producing them. If I had not just bought my son a AR (Stag in .223) last year for Christmas he would have got one of those this year. I still fight the urge to pick one up. I am sure you and your son will have many good times putting some "cheap" lead down range.


----------



## grinder2g (Jan 16, 2009)

Macker13 said:


> Not silly at all. Those are a great buy, thats why there are a few companies producing them. If I had not just bought my son a AR (Stag in .223) last year for Christmas he would have got one of those this year. I still fight the urge to pick one up. I am sure you and your son will have many good times putting some "cheap" lead down range.


I'm happy with it, but there are some serious toys on this thread... but for $500 It'll do for me!


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

Awesome guns guys. Didn't the "Assult Rifle" scare come out of Kalifornia? And dosn't the "AR" really stand for ArmaLite, the company that designed the gun in the first place?


----------

